# 100 horses rescued



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?doc...13278289860160


This video is awesome!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

......umm, the link isn't working...It's the correct address......I'll see if I can figure it out...


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry...this one works.... It is awesome!

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-4584913278289860160


----------



## QH_Lover09 (Jun 18, 2007)

that link isn't working either.... :roll:


----------

